# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  laundry tiling

## KJT

need to renovate the laundry and was thinking of tiling using floor tiles (lino type)
anybody with any experience using these, and does it work? :Confused:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Might be ok provided your wshing machine has rollers, problem is, most don't. 
PS. Don't forget you need to waterproof laundries. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning KJT 
What is you laundry floor made of?   How do you think lino will go with constant wetting to top and bottom - laundry floors are frequently wet! 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Ricardito

my laundry has lino roll for ages and started to peel off after 20 and something years now I thinking of tiling not before I improve other things first. One thing I know it will take a lot of work to remove it as I had previous experience with the kitchen floor

----------

